# How to Make a Cheap Model Locomotive



## The_Paso_Kid (Dec 30, 2016)

Here is another steam project from Beeton's Boys' Annual for 1869. Like the Model Steamboat plans from that same volume; I think that this project could benefit from a little re-engineering especially concerning the oscillating cylinder and valve set up used to power this model loco.


----------

